# Pocket Knife Contest - Discussion



## The Gopher

In the traditional archery world you will come across so called "hatchet bow" contests where the only tool allowed to build a bow from start to finish is a hatchet. I would like to try something like this for slingshots just for the fun of it.

If you would like to participate, get a slingshot finished by May 18th and post pictures, we can then have a vote for the winner and that person gets a big pat on the back! OK we might be able to come up with some sort of prize.

Here are the rules, let me know if you are in.

1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade.
2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely.
3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
4. Finishing: You can use any finish of your choice, but no stain, paint, or other coloring.

Let me know if something isn't clear or if you have questions.

So who's in?


----------



## akmslingshots

Il have a crack at this, sounds like fun









will use my bushcraft knife this time though, ran out of plasters after trying with my folder


----------



## Jesus Freak

Im in!


----------



## mckee

owhoo hopefully making slingshot with a knife will pay off just started one today too luckily still in the shaping progress where only the knife is used


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> In the traditional archery world you will come across so called "hatchet bow" contests where the only tool allowed to build a bow from start to finish is a hatchet. I would like to try something like this for slingshots just for the fun of it.
> 
> If you would like to participate, get a slingshot finished by May 18th and post pictures, we can then have a vote for the winner and that person gets a big pat on the back! OK we might be able to come up with some sort of prize.
> 
> Here are the rules, let me know if you are in.
> 
> 1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade.
> 2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely.
> 3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
> 4. Finishing: You can use any finish of your choice, but no stain, paint, or other coloring.
> 
> Let me know if something isn't clear or if you have questions.
> 
> So who's in?


SCHWEEEEEEET! I'LL GIVE IT A GO! as long as this qualifies as a "pocket knife"







its small in Australia or so i hear? if not than i can give it a go with my buck 112? an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## August West

Sounds like fun. I'm in. Chris


----------



## mckee

I need to get this one properly finished so here it is this is just with a knife, I will get better pics tomorrow. I will get another for that is dedicates just to this purpose of using a knife.


----------



## mckee

it's got a finger and thumb groove and palmswell and carved to fit my hand


----------



## Bob Fionda

That's a great idea mate! I'm in, I'll post the knife will use to carve my natural. Best, Bob


----------



## The Gopher

You can use that knife convert, but the fine details will get harder. Knife selection for this project is key, as well as fork selection...i'm staying away from hickory!


----------



## pop shot

Hmm, this sounds fun! Gotta find the right fork and knife...


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> You can use that knife convert, but the fine details will get harder. Knife selection for this project is key, as well as fork selection...i'm staying away from hickory!


the fork is going to be the really hard part for me, plus never having done a natural before


----------



## squirrelsniper

A knife is all I use anyways...so I'm in. Does this mean no wood that that is foreign to the fork such as laminating? And does it have to be banded up, because I don't have any flatbands yet.


----------



## harson

Great idea im in , i will use the same knife as always opinel no

6,sharper than a sharp thing and small enough to fit tight spots.
Wwll here is my effort it started as a large fork from a Hawthorn ,only used my trusty opinel no6
it has a nicely placed small branch at bottom of handle which i carved to form a nice grip/ finger hold.


----------



## squirrelsniper

How about everyone pitch in a buck or two to someones paypal account(a trusted member) and the winner receive a pocket knife and whatever money is left over?


----------



## harson

newconvert said:


> In the traditional archery world you will come across so called "hatchet bow" contests where the only tool allowed to build a bow from start to finish is a hatchet. I would like to try something like this for slingshots just for the fun of it.
> 
> If you would like to participate, get a slingshot finished by May 18th and post pictures, we can then have a vote for the winner and that person gets a big pat on the back! OK we might be able to come up with some sort of prize.
> 
> Here are the rules, let me know if you are in.
> 
> 1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade.
> 2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely.
> 3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
> 4. Finishing: You can use any finish of your choice, but no stain, paint, or other coloring.
> 
> Let me know if something isn't clear or if you have questions.
> 
> So who's in?


SCHWEEEEEEET! I'LL GIVE IT A GO! as long as this qualifies as a "pocket knife"
View attachment 18212

its small in Australia or so i hear? if not than i can give it a go with my buck 112? an oldie but a goodie!
[/quote]you must have big pockets.


----------



## MeatMechanic

I'm In . MM


----------



## Sean

I'm in please.


----------



## M.J

Sounds like fun!
Too bad all I have are crappy knives


----------



## cowboij

Ill have a go at it


----------



## Btoon84

be sure to post injuries sustained while carving these!!!


----------



## newconvert

harson said:


> In the traditional archery world you will come across so called "hatchet bow" contests where the only tool allowed to build a bow from start to finish is a hatchet. I would like to try something like this for slingshots just for the fun of it.
> 
> If you would like to participate, get a slingshot finished by May 18th and post pictures, we can then have a vote for the winner and that person gets a big pat on the back! OK we might be able to come up with some sort of prize.
> 
> Here are the rules, let me know if you are in.
> 
> 1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade.
> 2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely.
> 3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
> 4. Finishing: You can use any finish of your choice, but no stain, paint, or other coloring.
> 
> Let me know if something isn't clear or if you have questions.
> 
> So who's in?


SCHWEEEEEEET! I'LL GIVE IT A GO! as long as this qualifies as a "pocket knife"
View attachment 18212

its small in Australia or so i hear? if not than i can give it a go with my buck 112? an oldie but a goodie!
[/quote]you must have big pockets.
[/quote]i bought my pockets in the same place i got the little knife, Australia


----------



## newconvert

Btoon84 said:


> be sure to post injuries sustained while carving these!!!


i was thinking that too, the gorrier the better, severed digits count as 2 naturals


----------



## SlinginFool

I'm in! Questions: Is this a "pure" slingshot contest where we find a natural and wittle it or can we use boards? Can we use glue/sawdust to fill in cracks? Can we laminate other woods or does it have to be "pure"? I do not have a knife with two blades(small and large blades) can I use two knives (small and large) if I post a picture of said knives?


----------



## The Gopher

no laminating and no boards, these would require other tools being used on the slingshot. I consider glue a tool.

I think we keep it to one knife, what do you guys think? if nothing else this gives you a great reason to buy a new knife!


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> no laminating and no boards, these would require other tools being used on the slingshot. I consider glue a tool.
> 
> I think we keep it to one knife, what do you guys think? if nothing else this gives you a great reason to buy a new knife!


yep, its your contest Gopher, once you set the rules stick to them, i have the problem getting a good fork but if i cant than its my bad luck.


----------



## mr.joel

If you want to make this difficult, make them use stone tools!


----------



## tomshot123

I'm in!


----------



## akmslingshots

do we post images in a separate thread?


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> do we post images in a separate thread?


it might work best to minimize postings if you just add to your existing post using the more replies options button, that will take you to another window that has the tools to upload photos a descriptions


----------



## Sean

Yes, I agree, to keep it simple, and straight forward, I'd suggest, one knife, one piece of tree, and that's it.









Sean


----------



## inkspot

Would be a good way for me to start carving naturals I'm in.


----------



## NightKnight

I cannot wait to see all the cool forks that come out of this!


----------



## AKLEIN

I'm in too, nice challenge

But are blooddrops allowed or is that staining/colouring your ss

Arne


----------



## WoodsRunner

can we use partially serated blades? is linseed oil or polyurithane ok?


----------



## inkspot

Good morning I have a question can we use a pencil for marking center lines and other cuts or do we have to eye ball those. Not a trick question.


----------



## newconvert

looks like i will be able to give it a shot after all, the power co. was in the area cleaning up trees today, as the were cutting branches i asked if the could cut a nice fat section of fork off for me, they looked at me and asked why, when i told them i got the 1000 mile look but they cut one for me anyway. now to dry it and get it ready for carving.







after i sweated the bark off i than took off some length at both the handle and forks, i also smoothed out the surface. i am not sure yet what i am going to do with it, but since its just Elm it cant be too thin, at the thinnest part it will be 1"


----------



## newconvert

WoodsRunner said:


> can we use partially serated blades? is linseed oil or polyurithane ok?


i think serration constitute a saw, IMHO, but its Gophers contest.


----------



## M.J

Ok, I have no anticipation of actually competing against the master carvers on this forum but here's my entery.
The fork is from a thorny bush in my back yard, probably mulberry. This is my first time attempting any sort of carving with just a knife. It's actually pretty fun! I like that there is no way to rush it, you just have to accept that some things take time. This took me a little over an hour.
I decided to try one in the newly popular "straight wrist" style. It shoots pretty well although I still don't really see the advantage of this setup. Maybe because I hold the frame sideways. Bark was left on the back for asthetics and "gription". I can always remove it later but there's no way to put it back on.
The knife was a gift from my late father-in-law and has a pretty good edge on it. The only thing that gave me any trouble at all was the thorns but even that wasn't a problem once I got the technique for removing them.
Hope you like it!










































Edit: I turned this one around so the forks point forward when shooting. Works much better for me!


----------



## zamarion

does it has to be a pocket sized knive or can i use my machete ?
wich is this one in the picture wich i used to create that slingshot


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> does it has to be a pocket sizes knive or can i use my machete ?


my pocket knife is bigger than yours and Gopher said it was ok.


----------



## zamarion

newconvert said:


> does it has to be a pocket sizes knive or can i use my machete ?


my pocket knife is bigger than yours and Gopher said it was ok.
[/quote] my machete is around 8 inches / 20 cm


----------



## The Gopher

I should have just said knife instead of pocket knife, machete is OK but that is the only knife you can use.

I'm OK with a serrated blade as long as it isn't really a saw. I certainly don't see a serrated blade as an advantage because you can't really saw wood with a serrated blade and they are just awful for wood carving.

I'll allow blood (your own blood only please) for coloring but that it









Finish can be anything you choose as long as it isn't tinted BLO, ploy, superglue...but remember no sandpaper!


----------



## pop shot

inkspot said:


> Good morning I have a question can we use a pencil for marking center lines and other cuts or do we have to eye ball those. Not a trick question.


haha.


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> does it has to be a pocket sizes knive or can i use my machete ?


my pocket knife is bigger than yours and Gopher said it was ok.
[/quote] my machete is around 8 inches / 20 cm
[/quote]how cute







the little one i am using for this whittlin contest is 10"= 25.5 cm.and the bigger brother is right at 14"= 35.5cm, so if mines ok so would yours be


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> I should have just said knife instead of pocket knife, machete is OK but that is the only knife you can use.
> 
> I'm OK with a serrated blade as long as it isn't really a saw. I certainly don't see a serrated blade as an advantage because you can't really saw wood with a serrated blade and they are just awful for wood carving.
> 
> I'll allow blood (your own blood only please) for coloring but that it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish can be anything you choose as long as it isn't tinted BLO, ploy, superglue...but remember no sandpaper!


than blood it is, old school!


----------



## kmgrahn

Count me in, this should be fun.


----------



## The Gopher

I suppose i'll allow a pencil, even though it is a tool







you could always use your knife and do a light scribe line.


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> does it has to be a pocket sized knive or can i use my machete ?
> wich is this one in the picture wich i used to create that slingshot


where did you get that butter knife Z?looks kinda cool, is it sharp?


----------



## JLS:Survival

im in


----------



## zamarion

newconvert said:


> does it has to be a pocket sized knive or can i use my machete ?
> wich is this one in the picture wich i used to create that slingshot


where did you get that butter knife Z?looks kinda cool, is it sharp?
[/quote] what do you mean butter knife







its an 8" rusty old machete witch is my tool for this contest









also another question am i only allowed to use this 1 knive or can i use a smaller knive too?


----------



## Bob Fionda

So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
A primitive slingshot will be the result.


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> does it has to be a pocket sized knive or can i use my machete ?
> wich is this one in the picture wich i used to create that slingshot


where did you get that butter knife Z?looks kinda cool, is it sharp?
[/quote] what do you mean butter knife







its an 8" rusty old machete witch is my tool for this contest
 








also another question am i only allowed to use this 1 knive or can i use a smaller knive too?
[/quote]1, but did you make the butter knife?


----------



## newconvert

Bob Fionda said:


> So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
> A primitive slingshot will be the result.


start = now................. finish = may 18th


----------



## Bob Fionda

newconvert said:


> So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
> A primitive slingshot will be the result.


start = now................. finish = may 18th
[/quote]
all right Mark, we go!


----------



## newconvert

Bob Fionda said:


> So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
> A primitive slingshot will be the result.


start = now................. finish = may 18th
[/quote]
all right Mark, we go!
[/quote]yahoooo its a challenge! better check with Gopher to see if antler is allowed?


----------



## Bob Fionda

newconvert said:


> So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
> A primitive slingshot will be the result.


start = now................. finish = may 18th
[/quote]
all right Mark, we go!
[/quote]yahoooo its a challenge! better check with Gopher to see if antler is allowed?
[/quote]
Antler...I mean, wooden antler, a branch sorry.


----------



## zamarion

`1, but did you make the butter knife?´

i dont think i get what you mean by butter knive


----------



## newconvert

Bob Fionda said:


> So the rules I quite clear if I have understood well: one knife only, a saw to cut the antler is allowed and linseed, wax or similar. Is that right? When should we start and when the dead line is?
> A primitive slingshot will be the result.


start = now................. finish = may 18th
[/quote]
all right Mark, we go!
[/quote]yahoooo its a challenge! better check with Gopher to see if antler is allowed?
[/quote]
Antler...I mean, wooden antler, a branch sorry.
[/quote]always fancy Bob


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> `1, but did you make the butter knife?´
> 
> i dont think i get what you mean by butter knive


a joke


----------



## wd40

I like the way you've left some bark on for "gription," MJ.

That's a great fork, created with just a pocket knife.

WD40

PS: Thanks for sharing the story on the pocket knife. I know you must hold it very dear. Again, good job on the fork.


----------



## j4cub

It sounds like fun. I haven't made one before so why not. Have to go through the knife drawer to pick one out.


----------



## pop shot

The Gopher said:


> I should have just said knife instead of pocket knife, machete is OK but that is the only knife you can use.
> 
> I'm OK with a serrated blade as long as it isn't really a saw. I certainly don't see a serrated blade as an advantage because you can't really saw wood with a serrated blade and they are just awful for wood carving.
> 
> I'll allow blood (your own blood only please) for coloring but that it
> 
> Finish can be anything you choose as long as it isn't tinted BLO, ploy, superglue...but remember no sandpaper!


So anything that isn't tinted- linseed, poly, superglue all legal, right?


----------



## WILD BILL

The Gopher said:


> I should have just said knife instead of pocket knife, machete is OK but that is the only knife you can use.
> 
> I'm OK with a serrated blade as long as it isn't really a saw. I certainly don't see a serrated blade as an advantage because you can't really saw wood with a serrated blade and they are just awful for wood carving.
> 
> I'll allow blood (your own blood only please) for coloring but that it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish can be anything you choose as long as it isn't tinted BLO, ploy, superglue...but remember no sandpaper!


One last question for me. you said 'No Sandpaper". can we use "Sand"?

I'm in

Bill


----------



## zamarion

"One last question for me. you said 'No Sandpaper". can we use "Sand"?"

good question bill









also can i use olive oil on my slingshot because thats not staining or painting it or anything


----------



## Jaxter

I haven't been on the forum lately but saw this and thought I might give it a go. would the carving jack be allowed?


----------



## Wak

I'm in too


----------



## zamarion

Jaxter said:


> I haven't been on the forum lately but saw this and thought I might give it a go. would the carving jack be allowed?


well i guess not because the knive can only have 2 knive blades on it and nothing else


----------



## newconvert

Jaxter said:


> I haven't been on the forum lately but saw this and thought I might give it a go. would the carving jack be allowed?


2 blades at most


----------



## newconvert

cmon guys, Gopher posted the rules very plain, easy to follow, why try to change or sneak in anything to improve on gopher's contest, easy rules................... follow them.


----------



## The Gopher

sand not allowed
olive oil is allowed
carving jack not allowed

I really wanted to see what we could do with just a knife, that is why no other tools are allowed. in that vein i think the carving jack is a specialty carving tool that gives the user a distinct advantage. Likewise i will not be using my Boker Carvers Congress for this project as i feel it is not something most people have. But i'm sure there are a lot of people who's favorite knife has two blades so i thought this was a good compromise.

FYI/teaser: I'm planning a follow up contest where you are allowed one multitool to make a slingshot, obviously this would result in much more sophisticated results since you then have the use of a file, saw, knife, etc.

*one more point. I will allow marking or identification of your slingshot by your chosen method, marker, burning, etc. but only for the purpose of identification not for further decoration. *


----------



## zamarion

well here it is my entrance for this contest, in duo coloris oculus
its called the two colored eye because the knob kind of looks like an eye and the two different colors in the slingshot are totaly natural i did not stain it whatsoever i only used my rusty old machete and to get the curves i use small V cuts then a few rubs of olive oil because thats allowed and this is the result just click to enlarge these few pictures if you want to see the full shoot of pictures go here:http://theslingshotf...-coloris-oculus


----------



## jskeen

These were done a while back, so I don't consider them entries in the contest, but I thought I'd post a couple links for inspiration, in case somebody needs an idea.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6794-a-survival-mode-slingshot/page__fromsearch__1
and a smaller version here
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11767-60-inch-slingshot/page__fromsearch__1

Enjoy!


----------



## AKLEIN

Will go fork hunting this sunday çause i have to work every day except sunday,
hope to get it done in time.


----------



## pop shot

should we restart this in the contests thread and make this the discussion thread? We could put our official entries there. The first post should have all the restrictions and rules. This thread is getting a little muddled.


----------



## The Gopher

Good suggestion pop, there is now a results thread, keep this one going for questions and discussion.


----------



## Jaxter

newconvert said:


> I haven't been on the forum lately but saw this and thought I might give it a go. would the carving jack be allowed?


2 blades at most
[/quote]
sorry about the question, I wasn't sure weather 2 blades was the maximum amount of blades or if it meant you can have more then 1 blade. I will try next time to just follow the rules that are stated and not question them. 2 blades it is and thanks for telling me I got the wrong idea about the blades so I don't go cheating


----------



## harson

pop shot said:


> I should have just said knife instead of pocket knife, machete is OK but that is the only knife you can use.
> 
> I'm OK with a serrated blade as long as it isn't really a saw. I certainly don't see a serrated blade as an advantage because you can't really saw wood with a serrated blade and they are just awful for wood carving.
> 
> I'll allow blood (your own blood only please) for coloring but that it
> 
> Finish can be anything you choose as long as it isn't tinted BLO, ploy, superglue...but remember no sandpaper!


So anything that isn't tinted- linseed, poly, superglue all legal, right?
[/quote]cool knife opinel,s are great i have 4 of them


----------



## Armin

I'm in,too.
Am i to late,because i've debarked my fork already yesterday??
















Greets
Armin


----------



## zamarion

Armin said:


> I'm in,too.
> Am i to late,because i've debarked my fork already yesterday??
> Greets
> Armin


 no your not to late but this is the discusion topic in the contest area there is another topic where you can post your slingshot


----------



## Berkshire bred

i might give this a go ,if i do i will prboably use my CRKT flick knife as it is scarily sharp.


----------



## The Gopher

Got mine all done, just need to photograph.


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> Got mine all done, just need to photograph.


me toooo ! it isnt fancy but it works!


----------



## Jaxter

I hope to finish mine today then take a photo.


----------



## The Gopher

just plain ol' carving is so much fun that after the first one I made another one. should we allow more than one entry? what do you guys think?


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> just plain ol' carving is so much fun that after the first one I made another one. should we allow more than one entry? what do you guys think?


c'mon..... 1 entry to this one! but because of this contest, and Jaxter i have a flexcut carver on the way, so if we do another maybe be a litle more flexable on the knife, meaning # of blades to include multi tools but still no saws,abrasives, files, lets just say if it has the blades included barring obvious advantage makers. mine is also 99% just have to do a bit of clean up, you were right the large blade makes it hard to do some of the tight spots. thats why i bought the flex cut, hopefully for future use.


----------



## zamarion

just keep it to one entry because its almost the 18th and thats when the contest is due right


----------



## Sean

The Gopher said:


> just plain ol' carving is so much fun that after the first one I made another one. should we allow more than one entry? what do you guys think?


Hi Gopher, personally I think it should be only one entry per person for 'this' contest.


----------



## newconvert

zamarion said:


> just keep it to one entry because its almost the 18th and thats when the contest is due right


may 18


----------



## The Gopher

OK, one entry it is


----------



## Jaxter

I agree with the 1 entry but I can't wait for another contest like this.


newconvert said:


> just plain ol' carving is so much fun that after the first one I made another one. should we allow more than one entry? what do you guys think?


c'mon..... 1 entry to this one! but because of this contest, and Jaxter i have a flexcut carver on the way, so if we do another maybe be a litle more flexable on the knife, meaning # of blades to include multi tools but still no saws,abrasives, files, lets just say if it has the blades included barring obvious advantage makers. mine is also 99% just have to do a bit of clean up, you were right the large blade makes it hard to do some of the tight spots. thats why i bought the flex cut, hopefully for future use.
[/quote]

Hope you enjoy the use of the flexcut knife, they are really good.


----------



## newconvert

i am looking forward to both another contest, and the flexicut.


----------



## sideshooterTN

here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
I did all the work while the wood was still wet and soft so shaping an smoothing was a breeze. This piece is unfinished.







Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).







side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip














and in hand


----------



## zamarion

sideshooterTN said:


> here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
> I did all the work while the wood was still wet and soft so shaping an smoothing was a breeze. This piece is unfinished.
> View attachment 18755
> 
> Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).
> side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip
> and in hand


you got to post this in the result page of this contest buddy


----------



## sideshooterTN

zamarion said:


> here is my slingshot, I don't know what kind of wood it is but once the bark was removed the wood was smooth and almost entirely knot free.
> I did all the work while the wood was still wet and soft so shaping an smoothing was a breeze. This piece is unfinished.
> View attachment 18755
> 
> Here is my newly made "wishbone" shooter and my beloved cold steel voyager (Lg).
> side views to _emphasize _reflex in the grip
> and in hand


you got to post this in the result page of this contest buddy








[/quote] oops thanks for the heads up


----------



## LohnDawg

This may seem silly, but I would like some clarification.

Can we use a vise or clamp to hold the slingshot during carving and trimming the forks/handle?

I can see both sides. Clamping would certain add a level of safety and allows for two-handed shaping. On the other hand there is something to be said for an ol' timey whittlin' competition, and besides ... how many of us really use all of our fingers anyway?

Thoughts?

-Dawg


----------



## pop shot

I think a vise should only be allowed to cut with the saw, not to aid in shaping.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> I think a vise should only be allowed to cut with the saw, not to aid in shaping.


i agree wit PS, hey, you should be able to handle your wood?


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> I think a vise should only be allowed to cut with the saw, not to aid in shaping.


i agree wit PS, hey, you should be able to handle your wood?
[/quote]

cant beat a firm grip on your wood, occasionally someone else's wood too


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> I think a vise should only be allowed to cut with the saw, not to aid in shaping.


i agree wit PS, hey, you should be able to handle your wood?
[/quote]

cant beat a firm grip on your wood, occasionally someone else's wood too
[/quote]i have my ears plugged and my eye shut lala, la la la


----------



## The Gopher

no vise or clamps...i don't even think i would want to use one even if it was allowed.


----------



## pop shot

There's the final answer


----------



## LohnDawg

The Gopher said:


> no vise or clamps...i don't even think i would want to use one even if it was allowed.


Thanks ... 'Nuff said.


----------

